# bodybuilding whilst powerlifting training-possible?



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

My gym manager was talking to me between sets when i was deadlifting and he reccommend me cutting out nearly all isolation exercises and training my compound lifts with wide grip pull ups, weighted dips, snatch, power clean, jerk ect for powerlifting.

He knows ive only been training 6 months and says me 3 lifts (bench/deadlift/squat) which total 410kg is very good for only training so little time and they would improve more on a power routine which is only 3 days training.

I like the sound of it for strength increases but im after the phyise of a bodybuilder and i know training and eating for strength/power lifting wouldnt help me achieve my goal.

He told me to think about it and se, im sort of stuck between a rock and a hard place because i want a body with good mass and low bf% but i would like to have big lifts and would enjoy training for strength.

Question if i train for powerlifting because i would be training hard and lifting heavy would it be possible to achieve the body im after without all the isolation exercises for a while anyway?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes. Compounds build solid foundations in strength and size IMO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Isolations dont generally build big physiques,


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Powerlifters generally need to be doing maximum effort lifts to build strength but they also do repeated effort lifting for hypertrophy and some do dynamic effort for speed.

The main difference is that they will generally use the repeated effort exercises to improve weak links in the chains required for the main 3 power lifts rather than trying to get the perfect body.

So you can build a body whilst doing it but it probably will not be a stage body in BB terms.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

You can be big and strong without looking like glenn ross  !

Kevin Nee;










Mariusz










Derek Poundstone










Johnny Jackson is a pro BB but claims to be the strongest pro....


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

coldo said:


> You can be big and strong without looking like glenn ross  !
> 
> Johnny Jackson is a pro BB but claims to be the strongest pro....
> 
> ...


oLo4XAtamUM[/MEDIA]]





Coleman beats him there lol


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

powerlifting = building massive muscles = bodybuilding?

only difference is powerlifters/strongmen actually use their muscles for more than just looking like a freak.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

GFH 

some SHW and HW PL'ers for ya - not pretty physiques maybe but plenty of muscle.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

It is possible

I do both

Although I'm concentrating more on powerlifting now, when doing equipped powerlifting getting really big quickly isn't such a good idea


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would actually preffer to look like most strongmen/powerlifters than most bodybuilders only my opinion though, also most have more muscle although some have higher BF %.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The most effective chins are not wide grip, but shoulder width or just a little wider than that.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Dezw said:


> The most effective chins are not wide grip, but shoulder width or just a little wider than that.


I'll agree with that, my lat width has greatly improved since changing from wide to close grip


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, you can definitly do both powerlifting and bodybuilding. In fact i think its benificial to alternate between both from a physique point of view. My muscle density seems to improve when i do lower reps and then when i switch back up to 8-10 reps my muscles look so full and pumped.

I do bodybuilding for about 8 months ofthe year and then lower my reps on a compound lift and alter my routine slightly(eg. include pause reps and block work on the bench) for about 4 months leading up to a powerlfting comp.

I never do a full powerlifting only routine though ie. Just bench, deads and squat. I always still train my shoulders and arms as my overall goal is to look like a bodybuilder.


----------

